# Game #55 (2/21): Portland Trailblazers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*STARTING FIVE*




































​*@*​




































*INJURY REPORT*​
*BLAZERS​*-Darius Miles: Right Knee - Out
-Raef LaFrentz: Left Calf - Out
-Sergio Rodriguez: Right Ankle - DTD​
*LAKERS​*-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Vladimir Radmanovic: Seperated Shoulder - Out
-Luke Walton: Moderate Ankle Sprain - Out

*PREVIEW*​


> Kobe Bryant showed the leadership skills that earned him his second All-Star MVP award. The Los Angeles Lakers will need those skills to avoid the longest losing streak in coach Phil Jackson's career.
> 
> Bryant will try to help the Los Angeles Lakers end a season-high five-game losing streak when they host the Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070221/PORLAL/preview.html

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Wednesday, Feb 21
> 
> The Blazers team we will face tonight is a young, scrappy team that will come at us hard and will not go away. Their confidence will be high as they come off a home win vs. the Utah Jazz last night. We have had lots of trouble with this team as Zach Randolph has been difficult to contain and we have not given this team the full respect that they deserve. They beat us in Portland in early November and that was without their two rookie stars, Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge. These two players as well as the rest of their young players are getting better as the season goes on. Head Coach Nate McMillan does a good job with this team, getting them to compete and play hard all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss the game tonight because of work, but tonight would be a great night to end our losing streak.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

when is luke coming back?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Even if the Blazers were ice cold right now, it always ends up being a tough game. I'm really going to be looking for some energy tonight. If the players don't have the extra bounce in their step, I think it will say alot about the rest of the season.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wasn't luke supposed to be back for this game?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so...wheres kidd?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

time for lamar to shake off the rust. i'ma say...19, 12, and 8


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

not a bad start. might wanna guard jack though...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Same ol regular lakers crap. Guards not showing on the pick and roll allowing open shots everywhere. Cook jacking em up,Odom passive.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom playing small forward has 6'6 guys on him and he hasn't gotten a post up yet. Smush's outside shooting isn't gonna last gotta establish our advantage and thats Odom. Our collective IQ isn't that high either.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let it rain Cookie! :lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

When's the last time Bynum's blocked a shot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

both teams are startin off hot. see who can step up the D


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Geez Kobe isn't fighting through screens at all.He's setting bynum up for too many fouls. Bynum doesn't have the footwork yet to switch on the smalls.

Kobe trying to hard to set up teammates. Sometimes PJ's constant harping on sharing is making Kobe robotic and thinking and plotting too much instead of reacting. He had a shot just now and passes it up for Smush for an airball. Gotta take the shot in the paint. 

PJ never managed MJ like he tries managing Kobe. Let the sharing of the ball thing become instinctual instead of always forced where he goes a quarter with taking only 1 and 2 shots. MJ hardly ever did these contrived things. He just played.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh oh mo is shooting and making some early. Lakers up 6


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

who the **** guarding LaMarcus Aldridge? let him shoot 4 straight jumper at the same spot


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol damn we are bad..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

same old same old...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Like I said we're not a smart team , Aldrige hasn't moved from that spot yet. 5-5. 

I meam really. if we can't beat the Blazers on a back to back for them we should blow this whole team up except for Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The team concept is all well and good.... until it becomes downright stupid.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

These sort of games kill me. Last season Kobe would just dazzle and overwhelm these sorta teams. Now we're in the pr bizz where Kobe shares we fall behind then in the 4th try and force feed him the ball. He took the bad teams heart last season. 

We're fooled into thinking we're better thats all. When in fact without luke and kwame we're worse. Without Mihm we're worse off.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For PJ to allow this insanity reveals his inablity to manage supposed young teams.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol smush actually tris hard now


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're getting Smush off on a postive note. Odom has guys 4 and 5 inches shorter than him and Kobe looks him off when we post up. Incredible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We run the worst fastbreaks in the league its quite painful


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe could be klling this team by attacking, he just schooled Udoka.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Portland is shooting 60% from the field. Everyone let that soak in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Incredible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe should start averaging 30 FGAs a game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Kobe should start averaging 30 FGAs a game.


Yup. We need a 40PPG week.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum doesn't guard the paint at all now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yup. We need a 40PPG week.


God Jack.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Who the hell does Smush think he is, move the ball to Kobe for the damn 3. I mean come on we have a selfish team to boot.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so...we need a key player from the friggin blazers to win this game...haha pathetic


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:sigh: Lakers!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We went to odom in the Post stop the friggin game. He has a little guy on him and it took us a half to recognize it. wow we suck.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

who turns away from the basket on a power move...seriously..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we oughtta trade odom and go after a scorer. Its apparent to me now that Kobe is best when he's the dominanat on ball guy. We need a 2nd fiddle to complement Kobe who has a scorers mentality. VC anyone.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our announcers act as if we've been on a winning streak or something, Stu I swear is delusional.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

seriously...trading bynum would not bother me one bit


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> seriously...trading bynum would not bother me one bit


me neither, the he's only 19 excuse is a terrible reason not to dump him. Shall we wait until he's 25 and still stumbling around.

Hope in a slow footed finese bigman is a terrible thing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Seriously Brian quit shooting.. lol your off tonight.. try again later!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

W......T......F.....smush parker gets the steal, misses lamar odom for an open three (who just made a 3) and turns it over...what a joke


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> me neither, the he's only 19 excuse is a terrible reason not to dump him. Shall we wait until he's 25 and still stumbling around.
> 
> Hope in a slow footed finese bigman is a terrible thing.


gasol is open? any takers?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I ain't mad at Cook the defense at least has to honor his shooting which creates some space.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> gasol is open? any takers?


I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really does Smush even try to understand defense, does he watch film, he plays defense like he's at Rucker Park.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny is one of the few I can live with.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we lose someone not named "Kobe" is getting shipped out


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man this lakers team is ruining this NBA season for me, I can't even watch other games when we're struggling.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think we are the team that allows easy layups to opponents. We definitely need some presence in the middle. We are getting pushed around on our home turf!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Seriously Brian quit shooting.. lol your off tonight.. try again later!


LOL Kobe aint shooting much better but I wouldnt dare tell him what I just said! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lynx said:


> I think we are the team that allows easy layups to opponents. We definitely need some presence in the middle. We are getting pushed around on our home turf!


We are struggling with portland...no excuses...we need a trade...BAD...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really, Farmar's game has just collapsed. He has lost his little swagger and seems confused on the floor. He's not guarding Dickau, freaking Dickau. 

keep jacking Kobe he's sure to catch fire if he keeps firing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ's substitution patterns are stupid as well.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luke...come back soon.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really has Bynum been watching the game at all he leaves Aldridge Open again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Does PJ think we have another freaking quarter put Kobe back in you idiot.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** THE Lakers


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

nice job phil. now the game is all but out of reach.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Does PJ think we have another freaking quarter put Kobe back in you idiot.


TRADE= IMMINENT


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ is out of his mind. Kobe should have played the whole quarter, PJ is delusional with how good he thinks we really are, we are terrible and need Kobe's miracles to have a chance to beat anyone, I'm sick of his *** now .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Somebody ****ing shoot me.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im putting all of my ebucks on the celtics winning friday..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is hard to take real hard to take.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean what the hell is Smush doing.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow are we ****ing pathetic...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cry Me A River.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we do this every game...were still going to lose


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Those 3 minutes without Kobe might still have cost us.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

unleash the most potent offensive player in the game, and you have a chance to win. rocket science isn't it phil?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good lord our defense just opens up like a parting river.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> PJ is out of his mind. Kobe should have played the whole quarter, PJ is delusional with how good he thinks we really are, we are terrible and need Kobe's miracles to have a chance to beat anyone, I'm sick of his *** now .


We can't be playing Kobe all the time... he needs to rest too. I know that leg injury is still bothering him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> unleash the most potent offensive player in the game, and you have a chance to win. rocket science isn't it phil?


Amazing isn't it? Let a player do what he does better than anybody else on the planet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta get Bynum out man Ronny with 5 fouls is better than Bynum just roaming around he ain't doing **** anyway.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Eternal said:


> We can't be playing Kobe all the time... he needs to rest too. I know that leg injury is still bothering him.


He might be nicked but its winning time when you have lost 5 straight ain't time to rest time to get off the losing skid.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is PJ looking at the clipboard it ain't about a clipboard its about heart and effort and being physical.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We really need Luke back fast... I can't believe how much this Lakers team sucks without him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has mellowed. He has buckled now mentally himself. PJ's harping has stolen Kobe's fire. He's helping guys up now. He's convinced Kobe to go down like the good soldier get 6-7 assists, struggle lighting your own flame. Pass the ball to soft hearted guys everyone says has no talent. yet when Kobe's gunning he's stifling people. Thats what his critics say.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Eternal said:


> We really need Luke back fast... I can't believe how much this Lakers team sucks without him.


:yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I feel bad for Kobe really. He's wasting his prime playing with players who don't have a clue. Now instead of him at least enjoying firing away getting 50-60 , he's been convinced that passing to clueless teammates makes him an unselfish player that being a nice lockeroom guy makes hin so unselfish. 

I guess some would say he deserves this but I don't believe that.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

how freakin' frustrating. kobe's gotta be losing confidence in phil. 

portland's got some nice young players...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. Portland scored 60 pts on us in the 2nd half. 60 pts.. WOW.. just how bad this team is defensively, has proven tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

According to hoopsworld.com, the lakers have locked up kidd for cook, kwame, and farmar


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

wow, no words, i think we should kill Jack Haley as a giving to Basketball Gods


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Hey Guys, Blazer fan here. First time I've ever posted on this site. I'm very happy about tonight's game, obviously, since you guys have had our number for awhile, but I just have to say what a pleasure it is listening to your TV announcers on League Pass. Those guys are some of the best I've ever heard. They made really insightful comments about the game, and they bent over backwards to say complimentary things about the Blazers. They couldn't say enough about Roy, Aldridge, Randolph, etc. You guys really have a great tradition in broadcasting, I remember how complimentary and gracious Chick Hearn always was towards the opposing team, and your current team seems to be carrying on that tradition.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a ****in joke. We are the worst team in the league.

I swear to God, if this continues, we need to clean house at the end of the season. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> wow, no words, i think we should kill Jack Haley as a giving to Basketball Gods


Howabout Smush and Jack Haley. The sooner Smush is traded, sent to the bench, or exterminated, the better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It feels like it was sooooooooooo long ago that we were actually 26-13...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes it does. Hopefully we make a deadline trade, and get back a healthy Walton.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

you are right and we could do with kidd right now, and i hope that trade is accepted, we MUST beat the celts on friday


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Silk D said:


> not a bad start. might wanna guard jack though...



The Lakers lost their *sixth in a row*, getting torched by Jarrett Jack (30 pts) and the Blazers at home. Kobe scored 25 in his first game post-All-Star. So it’s official; *Portland plays better D than the East All-Stars. *:lol:


----------

